# Fisherman's Ice House, Hastings, East Sussex.



## Lightbuoy (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tan & Ice House, Rock-a-Nore, Hastings, East Sussex.*











































Missed this one by a few weeks 
Another conversion opportunity lost 

I'll have to dig out some of my old external pictures. Until then, here's some drawings from the Planning Application.....

http://www.ukplanning.com/ukp/doc/D...LUME3&contentType=application/pdf&pageCount=1

http://www.ukplanning.com/ukp/doc/D...LUME3&contentType=application/pdf&pageCount=1

http://www.ukplanning.com/ukp/doc/O...LUME3&contentType=application/pdf&pageCount=2

More Planning info here.....

http://www.ukplanning.com/ukp/showC...Type=planning folder&appNumber=HS/FA/06/00978

I hope this will be of interest to you


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2009)

What an unusual find! A shame it's almost gone, but still interesting.
Cheers, Lb.


----------



## honey222 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Question about the Fisherman's Ice House*

Heya,

Was this building a Mental Hospital origionally or have I got the wrong idea? I'm researching Asylums or mental institutions with the area of Sussex and this is what came of the search! Sorry if this is incorrect.


Thankyou!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi,

As far as I'm aware, this was never a Hospital of any kind. However, there used to be a large Hospital along the seafront towards St. Leonards. I believe that it's location was where the White Rock Theatre now stands (opposite the now closed Hastings Pier). Hope this helps


----------



## honey222 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey again!

Ah the White Rock I'll see if they have any history about it.


Thankyou!


----------

